# Do ewe lambs mount others like cows do?



## Ellie May (May 3, 2022)

Specifically, my 5 month old ewe lamb appears to be mounting my mini pig. It could be play but does look more like mounting. She has an older sheep as companion but never does it to her. Whatever, Piggy does NOT enjoy it! Just curious.


----------



## Baymule (May 3, 2022)

Yes, I’ve seen mine mount each other. Don’t have any pigs, so never saw that.


----------



## BrahmerQueen (May 4, 2022)

Ellie May said:


> Specifically, my 5 month old ewe lamb appears to be mounting my mini pig. It could be play but does look more like mounting. She has an older sheep as companion but never does it to her. Whatever, Piggy does NOT enjoy it! Just curious.


I've only seen them do it when the other ewes are in season. Never heard of them mounting pigs lol, it's probably just playing.


----------

